# favourite primarch models



## MontytheMighty

share pictures of your favourite primarch models (or even better, any primarch model you own or have made) 

here are some that I like 

Horus









The Lion (gosh, he has a big forehead)









Fulgrim 









Ferrus









Perturabo









Dorn 









Alpharius/Omegon 









The Khan 































































(as you can tell, I'm a fan of the Khan) 

The Emperor (felt like throwing him in here)


----------

